
Introducing WeSeeYou – Democratizing De-Anonymization - robheaton
https://robertheaton.com/2017/10/17/we-see-you-democratizing-de-anonymization
======
julien_c
One (small) caveat is this doesn't work with people just copy and pasting
links others have shared before. I'd be interesting in knowing the proportion
of users who copy paste urls from their location bar?

